# Vinyl Duct Tubing - Chemical Smell?



## sir-david (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi, I am working on constructing an enclosed loft for my cage and saw on this forum photo's of people using 4" vinyl duct tubing as a tunnel/ramp for their hedgehog cages. I ordered this tubing on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Dundas-Jafin...D=41%2BxRvvbz-L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch and was overwhelmed by the extremely strong chemical smell emanating from it. I'm returning it immediately and keeping it far away from my hedgehog cage so that Sir David doesn't breathe in any fumes. Does anyone know where I can get tubing to construct a ramp that is made with pet-friendly chemicals? Thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I got a platic tube that streshes out like that I brought it from pets at home near me. Its pretty big. My hedgehog loves it. Anyway it looks very similar but theres absoluty no chemical smell on it.
I can have a look for the exact name of it if that would help you.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Okay so the one I have for my hedgehog is runway adventure tunnel. It extends to 26 inches.
Here are some pictures to see what it looks like. I’m pretty sure there were other colours than just purple. And as I said Holly loves running through it she has one for her cage and got her another one for her play time because she loves it so much.


----------

